# Raby Institute



## btholm (Oct 4, 2012)

Raby Institute is looking for a biller/coder if you are interested please email your resume to mfidai@rabyinstitute.com


----------



## jchenette (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello Barb,
May I inquire as to where the Raby Institute is located?
Thank you.


----------



## kathy5598 (Oct 5, 2012)

zarquon33 said:


> Hello Barb,
> May I inquire as to where the Raby Institute is located?
> Thank you.


Appears to be in or near Chicago


----------



## btholm (Oct 7, 2012)

It is downtown Chicago on Michigan Ave


----------

